# The Saddle Search Continues!



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A short backed horse may not be able to carry a saddle with a 17" seat as the bars are a little longer than the 14"-16" seat. The bars should extend past the last true rib. You'll want something with a round skirt so as not to rub the horse's hips.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes I am aware about proper saddle fitting and choosing a correct size. The main reason why I have trouble finding a saddle is because my mare has a very short distance from behind her shoulder blade to her last rib, so the panels must be short if I choose a treed saddle. This makes it even more difficult for me because that would mean I have to ride in a saddle too small for me, and that of course hinders her comfort as well as my own. 

A treeless will most likely be my best option, but I would like one with a VPS in it for more spinal protection. The saddle I currently have is an older model without the VPS and I don't think it is lifted off her back enough, even with an equipedic saddle pad that is designed to be used with a treeless saddle. 

Mainly my question is what brands of saddles are made specifically for short backed horses and can anyone give me feedback about them including experience if they've used them before. Or if anyone has a saddle that is for sale I may be interested in it. Thank you.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I am selling my Allegany Renegade Endurance saddle. It does have a 17" seat with supracor so it rides more like a 16" saddle. I took pictures of it today on my husband's shortbacked Quarterhorse, Sarge. It fit Sarge perfectly. The saddle was custom made for me in July of 2012 and has 274 miles on it. The only reason I am selling it is because I have a health issue causing balance problems. This saddle sits too forward on my own horse because he has a slight roached back. I am pitching forward and since I just had back surgery - I can't afford to come off of my horse! The bay is my husband's horse, the pally is Biscuit, my horse. The saddle has 2 sets of stirrups, regular and endurance, barbed wire stamping, narrower curvy fenders. It has Horseshoe Brand stainless steel hardware. It has 2 ties on each corner for total of 8, o-rings on the pommel and two tie bars on the cantle. It is very lightweight and built on a Steele tree. If you are interested, either PM me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Emailed you


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

From what I have seen, most "endurance" saddles tend to be made for shorter backed horses, as Arabs in general are shorter-backed (though my mare missed that memo!!).

Have you looked at english-type endurance saddles? I would think they potentially have the shortest base of any treed saddle.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes I am primarily looking at English style saddles. I have even thought about maybe trying to find a Wintec dressage saddle that has shorter panels, such as a 16-16.5" seat that would be short enough for my mare and big enough for me to squeeze my butt into :wink: lol.

What I would really like to find is another treeless, but with the VPS. I am also looking out for any Bob Marshall saddles. I had one but it was too big for me and my horse so I sold it, but I loved it. I basically open to anything as long as it works for both of us and fits in our budget.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have an Aussie Wintec in my tack room that hasn't been used in forever. Not sure of the gullet or seat size though, but if you are interested I could certainly get it measured for you.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you for the offer but if I do decide on Wintec it will need to have an interchangeable gullet. I will probably post my saddle on Facebook this weekend and start looking on there as well. I'm sure I'll find something  Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

My friend Susan asked to try my saddle on her Arabian mare Sababba and her little mustang Carousel. 

Sababba is about 14.3 or so and has a wide back. The saddle seemed to have fit her very well. Sue hopped up in the saddle to rode her around the yard. 

































The little grey dappled mustang was next and she has kind of a funny straight back and mutton withers. The saddle didn't fit her nearly as well as on Sababba. I wouldn't have bought it for my horse had I been her owner. I think she was too wide and too straight backed for the saddle.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

QOS...sorry I took so long to reply. I did measure my mare's back today and unfortunately your saddle will still be way too long. It sure is a beautiful saddle though and I really appreciate you taking the time to measure it and send me pictures...I will keep it in my dreams :wink:

Selena's back (from just behind the scapula to her last rib/supportive vertabra is just about 16 inches....welcome to my nightmare 

I did however, try a small 16" wintec dressage saddle today and it seemed to fit both of us pretty well. I attached a picture below. 








I think I will continue to experiment with a few others until I have a better idea of what will work for us. We plan to do a 15 mile CDR this weekend in Woodstock, VT and will be using the treeless again, so we shall see how that goes. Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

You are more than welcome. Saddle fitting can make one crazy. I am in the same loop myself because of Biscuit's slight roach back and my unbalanced issue. 

I had a really nice Aussie saddle when I first had Biscuit and I am kicking myself in the kiester for selling it. I don't remember it ever pushing me forward. Ugh....not looking forward to trying to get something else. I know I can shim it in the front but not so sure that is the best thing for The Biscuit Man...and he is always my main concern. 

LOL keep trying and post more pictures of your hunt!!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

what about a used orthoflex ?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I see I made a big typo boo boo. The bars should not extend past the last true rib. Why not post your horse's back length so that anyone with a saddle for sale can check the bar length. My endurance lengthwise was fine on my short-backed horse, the bars weren't flat enough for his broad back.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

If I could find an Orthoflex with short enough panels I would give it a go, however I'm also on a pretty limited budget (the broke college student budget) which doesn't help my search. 

I have a friend coming up this weekend bringing me a Bates all-purpose saddle to try. This saddle also has the interchangeable gullet system which widens my options a bit. The trouble is making the entire saddle fit and not just the front, which is why I'd like to try so many to find the best fit before buying. I'll just have to invest in an extra thick sheepskin cover...those wintec/bates saddles can be pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Saddlebag-I did post that my mare's back needs panels no longer than 16"

She has a typical wide back with a well sprung ribcage, but unlike most Arabs she has very wide shoulders and not a lot of wither. 

The saddle I tried on her yesterday fit her well and its originally fitted for a Quarab gelding that is built very similar to her.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

If your interested I have brand new Wintec 250 AP saddle. 16.5 seat with the interchangable gullet. I can send you pictures.

Those Arabs can be quite hard to fit. A good friend of mine finally found a saddle to fit her tank of an Arab. She ended up with a Crates western I think it was a semi custom saddle.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Most western saddles have bars just over 20" and longer. The arab may be a little shorter but as posted the horse is wide in the shoulders. If you go into Ralide's website you can get the exact measurements of various trees.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

EnduranceLover6 said:


> We plan to do a 15 mile CDR this weekend in Woodstock, VT and will be using the treeless again, so we shall see how that goes.



How did it go?!

How far from Woodstock are you? Will you be around for the Moonlight in Vermont ride in July? Would love to meet you!


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

phantomhorse--our ride actually went great! I was a little nervous about the saddle situation but we went for it and had a fantastic day. Selena surprised me once again and we got an almost perfect score of 99/100 and took first place. I couldn't have asked for a better day and I guess this means we're ready to take on a 25 

I am luckily only about 40 minutes away from Woodstock and I have been hoping to make it to the Moonlight ride...I would of course LOVE to meet you. Let me know if you will be there...I've offered to crew for a few people so maybe I will see you there 

Here's my favorite picture of our ride last weekend...the Bando's saddle did it's job once again...im still looking for another treeless with more support...fingers crossed I can save up for a Sensation or another version with a VPS


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

EnduranceLover6 said:


> I am luckily only about 40 minutes away from Woodstock and I have been hoping to make it to the Moonlight ride...I would of course LOVE to meet you. Let me know if you will be there...I've offered to crew for a few people so maybe I will see you there


That ride is def on the list. We plan to get all 3 up there and in the 100!!


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

EnduranceLover6 - just out of curiosity, what type of treeless do you have that you don't like. "maybe you didn't mention it because you didn't want to slander them?" So I guess you really don't need to say. I suppose all I really want to know is that it was a different brand other than the sensation and freeform...??

I just bought a freeform, and it seems that the only two treeless saddles that people keep raving the most about are the sensations and freeforms.

You may already know this, but the freeform has pads you can use to create more support.

I can't give you my opinion on it yet cus it's in the mail. But from all the reading I've done on em I think I'm going to be VERY happy with it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Torsion or Barefoot?


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Beautiful horse!!!!!!

Saddle fitting is a big fat pain! Good luck on finding the one just right for you and your horse.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone.

totalfreedom--I currently have a Bandos treeless saddle that is an older model produced by Freeform, Chris Martin made them and they are no longer in production. I actually love the saddle but I want another treeless with a VPS system for more spinal protection, which the Bandos does not have. I love both Sensation & Freeform and I think you will be VERY happy with your new Freeform saddle...do post pictures when it arrives!

Saddlebag--yes I have ridden in both a Torsion and Barefoot. Personally I hated my torsion due to the position it put me in (chair seat) however that also has a lot to do on the individual person riding in it as well as the horse. Barefoot is good and I think they make great saddles. I might look into one once my saddle sells, but I still have my fingers crossed for a Sensation or Bob Marshall 

phantomhorse---so exciting! If I don't see you there I wish you and all 3 horses the best of luck!


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

I got my new Aussie in that was built for Luka and I think I'm going to like it. We'll see after a good long ride next week if we do. Took a 6 miler out today at a trot and walk and it seemed to be good. Checked his back and his sweat patterns were all even and wet. Got his Equipedic saddle pad delivered right when we got back, figures, lol! I plan to use it under the saddle on our next ride. I love that it weighs around 17 lbs and it's got lots of rings for attaching things. It looks like an english/aussie hybrid. 

My next purchase this week is the saddle bags. I think I'm going to get the Super Uni SnugPax. Then another breast collar. I already have a leather one for now that fits him nicely, but I want to get a zilco one. 

Here are a couple of pics of what he used to do  (they shave them down there. He looks like a different horse when shaved down!) and him with the new saddle. He no longer has to be prancing around a ring. Now we hit the trails  but he still has his Arab flair,


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Has anyone tried the Torsion or Barefoot?


I have a Torsion. We currently use it on George normally and I use it if I happen to catch ride for someone.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Horsesaplenty said:


> My next purchase this week is the saddle bags.


I notice your halter is green, is that the color of your tack too?

I have a barely-used hunter green stowaway deluxe pommel bag for sale if you are interested:


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

The halter is a teal with blue streaks, but actually all his gear will be royal blue. But I still trail ride a lot with my other horses and dd (and people ride with me sometimes too). Let me know what you want for it. My new saddle doesnt really have hookups for a large pommel bag, I'll have to go with a streamlined version.


phantomhorse13 said:


> I notice your halter is green, is that the color of your tack too?
> 
> I have a barely-used hunter green stowaway deluxe pommel bag for sale if you are interested:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

EnduranceLover6, congrats on your recent ride especially the 99% vetting! 

I too have a very short-backed mutton withered horse that I have had many saddle fitting difficulty with! He is a Rocky Mountain horse 14.3h and wears a 69" sheet! I am not sure about the rib lengh measurement you are refering too, but she can't be much shorter than my boy! 

I currently am riding in a Fabtron saddle. It is a 15" saddle and the only one I have found to fit. It was the saddle I used for kids, and it has fit every single horse I have tried it on! Including a 16h AngloArab/Percheron with a wide, long back; a 14.1h QH mare; a 15.3h skinny TB/Paint; etc. 

I had never used it before, thinking it was just for kids, but one day sat in it and realized it was an adult saddle...so it works! 

I happen to have two of them, same size, make & model and have one of them for sale. I would sell it for $200 + shipping OBO. 

I am planning on trying the Barefoot Tahoe on a Demo basis cause I hate the horn (I may just saw it off one day) and I read the Barefoot all have the support system you were refering to. They have models as low as $600 new, so you might want to look into them as well. 

I am posting a picture of Chivas my RMHA gelding in the Fabtron and the Barefoot Tahoe I am going to Demo. 

I would never sell both of the Fabtrons, because they seem to fit any horse, but I don't need two of them anymore since my girls both ride in 16" Wintecs now, one Pro Dressage, one Pro 2000.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

PS - If you are interested, this webpage has a description of the Fabtron model I am using. 

14" 15" 16" Fabtron Roughout Seat Cordura Saddle 7102


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I notice your halter is green, is that the color of your tack too?
> 
> I have a barely-used hunter green stowaway deluxe pommel bag for sale if you are interested:


Dawn, my youngest daughter has everything in hunter green or neon green, PM me with price info if it is still available.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a lightly used Leather Torsion, fully equipped, western fenders and cage stirrups,14" from zipper to zipper AND a nwt synthetic Barefoot, western style fenders and hooded stirrups without cinch for sale. I need to meas. the seat size. altho longer than the Torsion.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

AnitaAnne--thank you for the offer on your saddle but I think I may have found a Wintec Dressage Pro that will work for us. Do you like yours?


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

EnduranceLover6 said:


> AnitaAnne--thank you for the offer on your saddle but I think I may have found a Wintec Dressage Pro that will work for us. Do you like yours?


I love my Wintec Dressage Pro, the original one I bought when the changable gullets first came out. It still looks almost new after being used on 3 different horses. 

My two teen girls each use one too, one the Pro Dressage 16" and the other one uses the Pro 2000 16". Theirs are newer and both have Cair system, mine does not. One rides a 14.1 QH and the other has an Arabian/paint cross. 

But the Wintecs do not fit my Rocky Mountain horse at all, even trying some wedges in places. He did not want to go forward, too restricting on his shoulder. 

I think you will enjoy the saddle!


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

I hope so! I haven't ridden distance in it yet so we'll see, but it seems to fit my mare well. Only problem I'm having is deciding what saddle pad I should use with it. I want something with padding for protection but it can't be too bulky as it may affect the fit. Thinking about a dressage Toklat coolback/woolback. If you don't mind me asking, what do you use with yours?


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

EnduranceLover6 said:


> I hope so! I haven't ridden distance in it yet so we'll see, but it seems to fit my mare well. Only problem I'm having is deciding what saddle pad I should use with it. I want something with padding for protection but it can't be too bulky as it may affect the fit. Thinking about a dressage Toklat coolback/woolback. If you don't mind me asking, what do you use with yours?


I use a 100% cotton dressage pad on the bottom and a thick shaped gel pad from Jeffers on top on the two horses that are a bit sway baacked; my Appendix QH & the Arabian/paint cross. The little QH mare uses a 100% cotton pad with a slim Thinline pad over it. 

The instructions on the Cair pads state to only use a thin pad, but I like a little more for long rides.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

I rode in the Wintec today and had dry spots near her shoulders, so it may not work after all. I was using a thicker fleece pad so I'm going to ride without a pad tomorrow and give it one last shot :?

Ugh...did I mention how much I HATE saddle fitting?


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

EnduranceLover6 said:


> I rode in the Wintec today and had dry spots near her shoulders, so it may not work after all. I was using a thicker fleece pad so I'm going to ride without a pad tomorrow and give it one last shot :?
> 
> Ugh...did I mention how much I HATE saddle fitting?


Don't ride without a pad unless it has the Cair system. 

What size gullet are you using? I have found the blue, medium/wide tree to fit most of the horses I used it on, but the Arab cross and TB cross use the black, medium tree. 

Is it a 16" you are using? My 17" sort-of fit the 14.1h QH mare, but we went down to a 16 to get the best fit. She is mutton withered and needs the all purpose forward shape instead of the longer Dressage flaps. 

I totally hate saddle fitting! This is why I'm looking into a treeless, which may not be the answer either. If that doesn't work, I'm going to saw off the horn on my Fabtron and give up looking.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> What size gullet are you using? I have found the blue, medium/wide tree to fit most of the horses I used it on, but the Arab cross and TB cross use the black, medium tree.



Want a chuckle? Gamer, who I just bought a Wintec wide saddle for, goes in the 4xw (dark purple) gullet. It's so wide you can't even use them in "normal" changeable gullet wintecs! :shock:

Oh, and seeing as Gamer is going to be in hunter green now, that saddlebag is staying. :lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Want a chuckle? Gamer, who I just bought a Wintec wide saddle for, goes in the 4xw (dark purple) gullet. It's so wide you can't even use them in "normal" changeable gullet wintecs! :shock:
> 
> Oh, and seeing as Gamer is going to be in hunter green now, that saddlebag is staying. :lol:


WOW! Even my Percheron cross didn't use the purple! He used the blue except when he was porky and then it was only the red. I have seen those purple ones and they are almost flat they are so wide! I wondered how one's legs fit around the wide saddles. 

Drat on the green saddlebag, but Gamer will look fabulous in any color


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

It has the CAIR...riding without the pad tomorrow will tell me if it will work or not, if I see even a spec of dry spot its going to be a no-go.

The saddle currently has the white (extra wide) gullet in it right now so the fat mare would need a wide wintec to find a gullet wide enough :lol:

I'm staying positive...the right saddle will come our way eventually


----------



## ArabianMama (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi there, I'm new to endurance riding and saddle fitting. My Arab mare has narrow shoulders. I'm going to do the at-home wire measuring trick I saw on the tack forum, but if anyone has experience with fitting a more narrow horse let me know. My boyfriend's dressage saddle fits her...sort of...but I can't stand riding in it. I've never purchased a saddle so I'm still trying to understand which measurements go where and what to consider. 

Thanks!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

ArabianMama said:


> Hi there, I'm new to endurance riding and saddle fitting. My Arab mare has narrow shoulders. I'm going to do the at-home wire measuring trick I saw on the tack forum, but if anyone has experience with fitting a more narrow horse let me know. My boyfriend's dressage saddle fits her...sort of...but I can't stand riding in it. I've never purchased a saddle so I'm still trying to understand which measurements go where and what to consider.
> 
> Thanks!


I am not an expert, but is there a tack store nearby that will try the saddles to your horse? That might be the best way to learn and see what fits your horse.


----------



## ArabianMama (Jul 8, 2013)

I live in the middle of nowhere...Nothing is nearby! 

I am actually going to make a plaster cast of her back (maybe, who knows if she'll stand for that!) and take it with me to a few places and see how it fits.


----------



## pasturepony (Jul 16, 2013)

I have a brand new Pampa Light Endurance saddle for $900 plus shipping. I used it once and am debating returning it (I have until this weekend to decide). Doesn't include the stirrups or girth. Brand new its $1600 but I got it on sale. 

It slides back on my mare but I think its just an issue with my mare since the Prestige did the same thing...we aren't used to an English girth rigging. Very comfortable, we gaited/trotted 10 miles on various terrain with no issues. Its about 12 lbs, leather, fiberglass and sheepskin.


----------

